

Goto Anything Omnibox for Chrome - aioutecism

Just made a Chrome extension that converts Chrome&#x27;s omnibox to a goto anything commander.<p>From basic commands like &quot;Pin tab&quot;, &quot;Take screenshot&quot;, &quot;Get notified&quot; to crazy customized commands. Just type in the omnibox and it will be done.<p>Tons of built-in commands covering:
Tabs, Windows, Tools, Notifications,
Shortcuts, Bookmarks, Downloads, Managements,
Browsing Data and Developers<p>And unlimited customization that enables you to do anything you want.<p>It is super easy, super fast and made with love!<p>See it in action:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=kdjnf0N-kk4<p>Get it here:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;chrome.google.com&#x2F;webstore&#x2F;detail&#x2F;am&#x2F;foegemcilkabfljepafbncfeopjhondp<p>Hope you enjoyed!<p>Cheers.
======
AbhishekBiswal
Clickable :
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/am/foegemcilkabflj...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/am/foegemcilkabfljepafbncfeopjhondp)

Sounds cool. It's like Vimium for normal users.

